# Bacon Wrapped BBQ Quail



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

8 quail
1lb of bacon
1/2 cup of italian dressing
1 tblsp paprika
1 tsp ground sage
1/2 tsp garlic powder
salt and pepper to taste

Marinate quail in italian dressing overnight. 

Pat dry birds then season with paprika, ground sage, garlic powder, salt and pepper. Wrao each bird with bacon slices. Place birds on medium hot grill, bacon seam down. Cover and grill for 15 mins. Turn and grill another 15 mins. Test the bird with a fork if it is not tender and cook for another 15 mins.


----------

